# Bought an inexpensive Fire case I like



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Before I saw all the cases everyone here has been buying (drool!) I bought an inexpensive case that I like.

It seems to serve the purpose and lets me read in both landscape and portrait views. It comes in several colors. Here's an Amazon link to it:



It's listed here as a good choice: http://androidadvices.com/amazon-kindle-fire-leather-cases-covers/


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I have noticed that there are a lot more accessories available for the Fire now since it's release.  I just bought a new case myself that has several viewing-mode options.  It is similar to the one you show that allows viewing in both landscape and portrait mode - rooCASE Dual-View Multi Angle Leather Folio @ $24.98.  Comes in lots of colors.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I need to find a case that keeps me from turning off the Fire every time it comes close to my body! I want one that allows it to stand up but is also comfortable when held like a book. I love my Javoedge for my K3, but it does not stand up. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Duh....I just noticed I can hold my Fire in portrait mode with the power button ON TOP! I don't shut it off all the time when the bottom edge hits my body!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Duh....I just noticed I can hold my Fire in portrait mode with the power button ON TOP! I don't shut it off all the time when the bottom edge hits my body!


  I was just going to suggest that...though it won't work for all apps...

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought Jane was emitting a localized, low level EMP burst....

I do need a case though.  I'm so used to propping up my k3 to read that it's weird to lie Zapp flat or hold onto him.


----------



## sarlen (Nov 18, 2011)

I have this case as well, for the price you cant beat it. It looks good and its functional.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Why am I not seeing a Roo case on amazon? Does it have another name?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## sarlen (Nov 18, 2011)

I typed in roocase in the amazon app and the fist thing that comes up is the kindlefire case. Try it as one word perhaps?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Amazon corrected me to "RooCase Kindle Fire." Try that?


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I just ordered the roo case today.  Looks perfect.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

This link has a nice 4 minute video review of the Roo case: video

Adding that my $8.95(Poetic brand) case is *almost* the same except.... instead of velcro, there's a snap it rotates with. Also, the Roo looks like it's stronger/more stiff on the stand part. The Roo has "nubs" that help it stand up. The Poetic has indentations. Also, there are no magnets mentioned in the above video that hold the Poetic closed.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been looking at these cases. I like the Red but I'm not sure about the light color of the internal fabric. I may go with the black just because the insides are also dark


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I've been looking at these cases. I like the Red but I'm not sure about the light color of the internal fabric. I may go with the black just because the insides are also dark


And it comes in pink:


I know we have a group of members who love pink...

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I've been looking at these cases. I like the Red but I'm not sure about the light color of the internal fabric. I may go with the black just because the insides are also dark


I like the looks of this case also. Same price as the Roo, but available for Prime. Has anyone actually had one in their hands yet?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! I hadn't seen this case. Looks like it's made like my Targus 360 for my iPad. I like the way it rotates from portrait to landscape! This makes me glad I bought a $15 case to start with. If someone gets it before I do, please let us know if you like it!


----------



## reallyrob (Nov 18, 2011)

I just bought a nice leather case for the KIndle Fire from Shop4Tech....on Black Friday, it was only $9.95....I think it is around $15 bucks. It looks nice and it will do til I can get a case ordered from Oberon.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got an e-mail reply from JavoEdge. They will have the Poppy Bookcase released for the Fire in 2-3 weeks. I want my Fire, K3 and iPad to match!


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm using the case from my old Kindle -- it's a Timbuk2 Slim Sleeve. It's soft inside, and works great!

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=timbuk2+kindle&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ywo&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=s&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1264&bih=815&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12428674239478967106&sa=X&ei=RJ3XTpn_JMyFsgKJhrTQDQ&ved=0CHUQ8wIwAg


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

Just ordered this case! I used my Fire to give a reading the other night and was worried I was going to drop or scratch it all night.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

AAGGGHHHHHH!!

I've been looking for a case (for my nook) that allows me to stand it up in landscape mode.  I've seen these cases but didn't buy one because I thought it just worked for portrait mode.  I didn't realize the actual nook/fire rotates on the stand.  For some reason, I thought I'd have to turn the entire stand sideways which didn't look like it would work.

(Bangs head on table.)

To be fair, every picture I saw when looking always had the nook/fire in the portrait position.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BMathison said:


> I'm using the case from my old Kindle -- it's a Timbuk2 Slim Sleeve. It's soft inside, and works great!


Here's the Amazon link if anyone wants to use gift cards or whatever:


Betsy


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's the Amazon link if anyone wants to use gift cards or whatever:
> 
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy -- I'm image-impaired


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting this.  I ordered 2 of these, a black one for my son and a purple one for me.  I got the black one the other day but didn't try it out because it is for a Christmas gift to him.  The purple one arrived today and is better than the Roo case I got for a couple reasons:

1.  no velcro (I hate velcro) - The snap is genius!  Swivels right around and snaps off if I want to hold it to read.
2. The frame around the fire is cut short (about 1/4 inch) on the end where the power button is and doesn't interfere when I touch the screen.
3. Sturdy elastic band holds it closed.
4. Beautiful shade of purple!

I haven't used it enough to say for sure but it does seem a little less sturdy on the easel in the landscape mode.  

I'm happy with it.


----------

